# Road Graffiti of the South Bay hills



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I thought I'd post a top five list of road graffiti found in the South Bay hills. I'd appreciate any further decoding that my fellow cyclists can provide.

In time-honoured reverse order:

5. "KRC 10" - I see this on Highway 9. What does it mean? Is it distance to the nearest Kentucky Ried Chicken? 

4. "RWA" with an asterisk. Is this a gang symbol for "Riderz with Atttitude?".

3. "USA" - I see this all over the place. Is this some attempt at international geo-tagging? It seems a bit redundant to tag at the country level to me. Even the most geographically challenged of cyclists can probably figure out which country they are cycling in! More curiously it often has arrows and delineations, as if to point some specific part of the road as being "USA" but not others. Is it to help GPS users seed their initial location to get a quicker satellite lock?

2. "GO" - this is on a very popular local hill about 0.3 miles from the top. While I appreciate the encouragement, I usually have been "going" pretty vigourously for 3 miles before I get to this and find it rather hard to "go" any harder. Nonetheless it does sometimes spur me to put it on the big ring and give it some welly.

1. "TAMARA", "LIEVELING", "WILL", "YOU", "MARRY", "ME?" - now here's some graffiti with a purpose! Who is this mysterious Tamara and her paint-brush wielding suitor? Did she say yes? Did her suitor realize that his work would be a semi-permanent feature on the Montebello hill climb? How does Tamara feel about having her name emblazoned on the tarmac for all to see, including law enforcement and the local public works department? And, no, that pathetic attempt to erase two letters of your surname still isn't working! Try using chalk for your next proposal rather than a can of paint. Surely someone will add an ironic "NO" to the end of the chain of words some day. And why didn't I get invited to the nuptials? If you feel the need to involve me in your proposal, then surely I should get to go to the ceremony too!

I was going to have a "NO BIKES" entry, but thankfully that piece of graffiti was removed within days of its appearance on El Monte Road.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> 3. "USA" - I see this all over the place. Is this some attempt at international geo-tagging? It seems a bit redundant to tag at the country level to me. Even the most geographically challenged of cyclists can probably figure out which country they are cycling in! More curiously it often has arrows and delineations, as if to point some specific part of the road as being "USA" but not others. Is it to help GPS users seed their initial location to get a quicker satellite lock?


Underground Service Alert


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

There is a 

"GO HAIRDAN" tag somewhere along Redwood Rd. in the Oakland Hills. haha.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

In Japan I used to pass under the train tracks everyday and in the tunnel there was graffiti that said, in English, "Beat the boots." Huh? Loved that one.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

While we're at it, what's with the "Super Tabby" on the 92/280 bike overpass, on Page Mill, etc.?


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*great thread*

USA is Underground Service Alert Basically a call before you dig utility locator

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underground_Service_Alert

Now I want to know about Tanya and if she said yes.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

pacificaslim said:


> In Japan I used to pass under the train tracks everyday and in the tunnel there was graffiti that said, in English, "Beat the boots." Huh? Loved that one.


That reminds me of some graffiti we saw on an underpass on the west side of Bend in Central Oregon on a visit to scope out whether we wanted to move up there - "GO HOME CALIFORNIA C**TS". Charming!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> While we're at it, what's with the "Super Tabby" on the 92/280 bike overpass, on Page Mill, etc.?


Here's Super Tabby on Facebook.


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sutter Creek Volcano Rd (Sierra Foothills) "FABIO"


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> 1. "TANYA", "LIEVELING", "WILL", "YOU", "MARRY", "ME?"


The "marry" and "me" got painted over, and for a while the "lie" was outlined, then it got painted over. So I'm thinking she said no.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Oops, it was in fact Tamara Lieveling, so I fixed the original post. My most sincerest of apologies to the Tanya Lievelings of the world.


----------

